# I needed help in the Studio...



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

so I posted what I was looking for…but he walked into my studio today.. 

The rest of this post was deleted by me because of the first picture. Karma may have found me, and it tells me to take a break from here for a while. Thank ya'll.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I knew someone in your area to recommend, but alas I don't. I had similar issues early on and found and lost several unsuitable studio assistants perhaps a clone is in order ? Good luck to you my friend ! I'm sure you have tried local art schools or art departments for candidates. My first suggestion is to be far less revealing in ads for assistants. If they are looking for a position and/or experience, they already know what they are headed into (especially students who have had to deal with mainly untalented faculty a-hole products of DaDaist protege's ) so exposure to talent will certainly overcome any foibles you see in yourself. As our own worst critics we sometimes think it essential we inform everyone of everything personal… this is boo-******************** and self imposed penitence for being who and what we are…Best advice I can give for this and any other life situations soon to present themselves…is ….Always remember….What other people think of you…is none of your f'n business…live by that ! It makes life a hell of a lot simpler and situations like your search for an assistant , a hell of a lot more manageable chore ! Good luck to you in all that you face , and enjoy the hell out of it !


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh , and Waho 6o9 What does your comment have to do with our fellow lumberjocks request ? How is that germane ? Sheesh !


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmm… you're very intelligent, have a huge ego, and can't offer a lot of pay.

I think I see why you're having trouble finding help, Eric. )))


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Porchfish…Sigh… sorry Charlie. I am not having "trouble" finding help.. I just thought that maybe I could find a different sort of skill set through LJs… but I after that first post.. never mind.

I have tried woodworkers.. they all seem to believe to know my studio better than I do and start fights with me, I hate fighting and prefer logic and enjoyment. I have tried musicians and they are notoriously unreliable. I tried a photographer and other artists, but my studio always ends up being just a stepping stone, once they are happily working with me.. they find themselves liking life and then find new things and then leave me. My last assistant left because he wanted to spend all his time at my studio and forgot he was supposed to take care of an apartment building to off set his rent, so he got a job at a hair salon near his home. sigh. I miss him and he misses my camera..lol.

What is a lot of pay anyway? is $15 an hour horrible for starting pay. For Chicago I am told it is way too little.. but $10 to sweep my floor sounds like a good part time gig for some starting artist or after school job.. and $15 to start for a part time starting wage for some skilled labor?... My top pay is $25 … which is what I pay myself. What do people expect to earn working for an artist… and I am an artist, not a manufacturer or product producer. I live for passion, not money.. but there is my ego again.

I am not ashamed of being smart.. I was for a long time, but then I also denied myself acceptance of my artistic talent until recently as well. And as for me ego.. we all have an ego.. I just make fun of mine all the time. People like to work for me and I am always turning people away, so I am trying to find a better match and someone who wants to stay for a while. I shouldn't have added my ego into the mix any more than I should have mentioned that I can afford insurance for an employee now thanks to a long talk I had with a mutual friend have with Obama.. so I felt better about taking the risk.. but then this place is awful and I should have known better.

well, thanks and see ya in the forums, after I take a long break from this place.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Don't give up. I had labor problems for a while until I found the right kind of people to hire. And I have a starting wage of $7.50 per hour.

I only hire people from one of 3 groups. Retirees, People on disability and Stay at home parents.

These 3 groups of people want to work, not have to work. therefore their work ethic is very good. 
Retirees understand what work is about having been there, done that. They are reliable and not looking for full time work. 
People on Disability are happy to have an employer that can work with their disability, work around dr appts and such. They also cannot work full time otherwise, they will lose their benefits and insurance.
Stay at Home Parents are looking for extra money while the kids are in school. They appreciate that the employer will work around their kids school schedules.

I have 11 people working different days of the week and various times of the day. Some of them work 2 days, some 3 days, some 4 and one works 5 days. I have people who work 4 hr shifts, some work 5 hr shifts and some who work 6 hr shifts.

It does get confusing at first but I am their to keep it all tied together and flowing.
This works for me.

PS: to the person who put the political picture up, this is not the forum to voice your political opinions. Keep this particular forum about woodworking for a living. Your pictures will not change my opinion of the world and my vote. KEEP IT AWAY FROM HERE!!!


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

That's a great tip Jim, I think I know of a retiree through Industrial Design.. hmm. I never thought before, but I'll ask him.. if anything he could hang out and work on his own stuff with me and could tap into his brain.

SO…I wasn't going to be on LJs for a while, but I am so excited… literally an hour ago I hired a new guy. He heard I needed some help and called me.. we met today and he is an amazing and talented guy. I am nervous, because he has an enormous skill set for model making, has woodworking skills, and can draw far better than I can.. but he needs some cash, I need some help, and he starts Friday for two days a week until he gets tired of it, but has sworn to help me get to my tent faire deadline Sept 1st.. He thinks $15 an hour is too much for the work I need done and he really wants to learn stuff from me… but it is what I will pay him regardless because I like that mentality. Wooo Hooo. Got lots o' work to finish and can't have this place get into my mind again for the next month or so… so chat ya'll later.


----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck Bro! I would have loved to be in that situation where I could work for ya. I consider myself an artist. it would be fun. Hell I would work for wood LOL.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations on hiring a helper.

Hope things work out well for you.

Don't let one misguided response get to you. No matter what our political beliefs, we're all woodworkers.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

keep smiling E


----------

